# Refurbishing a Bravilor Bonamat Mondo 2 machine - cleaning advice wanted.



## ThumperZ (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm fully refurbishing a Bravilor Bonamat Mondo 2 drip machine & am wanting some advice on cleaning it.

This is a 'auction site' purchase that's not in the best condition but I only purchased it (cheap) for a 'practice strip/clean' machine & future donor parts for my main Bravilor machine of the same model that's in good condition but I will also be fully cleaning this very soon.

I've fully taken it apart & I'm o.k with descaling & cleaning the boiler/heating element etc as well as the metal parts but what would you all recommend to use on the plastics & pipes?

The internal water tank etc is in need of a good clean & the pipes look fairly bad.

I think I will just try hot water with washing up liquid to start with but if it needs more that this what would you recommend? I thought about a weak bleach or white vinegar solution but I'm concerned with aftertaste? I'm perfectly happy to buy a product if one gets recommend I'm just after a bit of advice really as this is my first time doing a full strip down cleaning.

Many thanks in advance for any info & for all the great things I've already read on this forum! it even made me buy a older Italian made Gaggia Classic!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Run a standard descaling program on the assembled machine: The act of descaling the boiler & shower head will scour out & sanitise the pipework.

When the descaler solution is in the header tank brush some around the tank walls.


----------



## ThumperZ (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for that info.. it didn't even occur to me to use descaler on the tank & pipework.

The machine is totally in pieces so I will be soaking the tough parts i.e heater boiler etc & clean the pipes & tank etc with it. When reassembled I will also do a standard descaling as you suggested mainly for the shower head & any small parts I've missed.

I assume 'Puly Caff Cleaner' will be fine to clean/soak all the stainless steel panels etc as I've used it to good effect on other stainless steel pieces from the Gaggia Classic & the drip filter pan on my main Bravilor machine.

I will also be replacing all the seals even though these look fine they are in a 10 year old semi commercial machine so I might as well as it's already in pieces.

Ive taken about 200 pictures of the internals etc so I can get it put back together & would be happy to link to them or add a few on these forums if there is any interest in this as I didn't find any internal shots of this machine when I did a web search.

Back to cleaning then...


----------



## ThumperZ (Mar 2, 2016)

Cleaning makes a difference!


----------



## ThumperZ (Mar 2, 2016)

OK so Descaler works..


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's great, nice to see it having such an effect


----------

